# Littlefrog Farm at NWOS



## littlefrog (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey all. I'm going all the way out to Seattle (from Michigan) to give a talk at the NWOS meeting in November. Monday the 14th, but you'll have to go to their website to get the details - I know nothing except the topic of the presentation.

The talk will be on growing orchids under lights (LEDs, mostly). Not bringing any lights on an airplane - can you imagine the TSA checkpoint? I will bring pre-orders off my sales list. 82 different entries of paphs and phrags. Contact me for the list.

Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2016)

Good for you, Rob!


----------



## JAB (Oct 19, 2016)

Excited to have you out here Rob!


----------



## JAB (Nov 13, 2016)

Rob is at our meeting tomorrow night. Come join us at 7pm at the Center for Urban Horticulture.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 13, 2016)

Wish I could be there. Rob's a good guy, and you'll learn a lot (especially about lady's slippers) from him.


----------



## JAB (Nov 13, 2016)

You are always welcome Tom.


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2016)

Have a safe trip Rob and enjoy the talk.


----------



## JAB (Nov 15, 2016)

Awesome plants. Super nice guy. Incredibly informative talk. Rob is the man! 
Thank you Rob and for anyone thinking of your next speaker... I cannot suggest highly enough to host Rob for any one of his talks. 

Cheers
Jake


----------



## gego (Nov 15, 2016)

littlefrog said:


> Hey all. I'm going all the way out to Seattle (from Michigan) to give a talk at the NWOS meeting in November. Monday the 14th, but you'll have to go to their website to get the details - I know nothing except the topic of the presentation.
> 
> The talk will be on growing orchids under lights (LEDs, mostly). Not bringing any lights on an airplane - can you imagine the TSA checkpoint? I will bring pre-orders off my sales list. 82 different entries of paphs and phrags. Contact me for the list.
> 
> Rob



I'd like to see your list. Please email me at [email protected].
Thanks


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 16, 2016)

gego said:


> I'd like to see your list. Please email me at [email protected].
> Thanks



Sure, but give me a couple days to update it.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 16, 2016)

JAB said:


> Awesome plants. Super nice guy. Incredibly informative talk. Rob is the man!
> Thank you Rob and for anyone thinking of your next speaker... I cannot suggest highly enough to host Rob for any one of his talks.
> 
> Cheers
> Jake



Aw shucks... Just doin' my job.


----------



## JAB (Nov 17, 2016)

Well you 'just' do it better than most! I have taught on a number of levels for over 25 years and I speak from experience that just because one knows the subject does not mean they can convey it in a concise, easy to to absorb manner. You exemplify both. 
Can't wait to get you back out!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2016)

Careful, JAB, you'll give Rob a big head and we won't be able to live with him anymore!

(Seriously, he's a treasure to our society.)


----------



## abax (Nov 17, 2016)

I think good people deserve all the praise they can get. Sometimes
we're not as kind to one another as we should be. He can't get the
big head though because something always comes along to shrink
it back to size. It's true even though it's not a fact.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 18, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Careful, JAB, you'll give Rob a big head and we won't be able to live with him anymore!
> 
> (Seriously, he's a treasure to our society.)



As former society treasurer, my sympathies for being under appreciated


----------



## JAB (Nov 18, 2016)

LOL! I think he can handle it. 
For those who cannot afford the money or space for a greenhouse, Rob has some great ideas and "blueprints" if you will for indoor growing under lights, and his plants look just as good as any I have out of a greenhouse!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 18, 2016)

JAB said:


> LOL! I think he can handle it.
> For those who cannot afford the money or space for a greenhouse, Rob has some great ideas and "blueprints" if you will for indoor growing under lights, and his plants look just as good as any I have out of a greenhouse!



Are these "blueprints" available online or only via talks at societies?


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 18, 2016)

Not sure if it is really blueprints... I have some pictures. I haven't written any real documentation though. 

Rob


----------

